# Sir Bradley Wiggins



## wbmkk (29 Dec 2012)

As expected, Tour de France winner, Bradley has been knighted.

Congratulations !!!!!

And Sir Dave Brailsford ... Well done, for his many years with Team GB as well as Team Sky

Finally for the cyclists, Sarah Storey becomes a Dame ...,Brilliant !!!


----------



## endoman (29 Dec 2012)

well done


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2012)

Plus;

CBEs for Ennis, Pendleton, Weir & Farah
MBE for Alistair Brownlee


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20858353


----------



## wbmkk (29 Dec 2012)

Yep ! How could I have forgotten the previous 'Queen' of cycling, Queen Victoria.


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Dec 2012)

It's good to see some of the leading people associated with cycling getting officially recognised in the New Year Honours Lists!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurence (29 Dec 2012)

Kenny and Trott get OBEs


----------



## thom (29 Dec 2012)

“[Sir] is not something I would like to use in daily life because it would still sit uneasy with me. The only thing I have insisted on is that my wife and children call me Sir at home but other than that everyone is free to call me Bradley!"


----------



## johnr (29 Dec 2012)

I shall check the post tomorrow for my gong


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2012)

johnr said:


> I shall check the post tomorrow for my gong


 

Well I just got a bill for my tv/internet services this morning nothing else.
So looks like I was forgotten again.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Dec 2012)

With the state of cycling at the moment I am a little afraid to add my congratulations. We could be saying "What a crook", next year.

I hope it is not case and so Congrats to Sir Wiggo and also to Sir Ben Ainsley, who has served the country well for many years.

Steve


----------



## montage (29 Dec 2012)

Excellent! But I wonder how this will work with commentary? "Sir Wiggins had dropped Nibali, Sir Wiggins is looking to win the stage"


----------



## thom (29 Dec 2012)

montage said:


> Excellent! But I wonder how this will work with commentary? "Sir Wiggins had dropped Nibali, Sir Wiggins is looking to win the stage"


More like: "Froome has dropped Sir Wiggins, he's trying to dethrone him from the yellow jersey, but look, Sir Wiggins reaches for his sword and slashes his tyres. What a let down - Froome keeps his head today but no doubt blood will flow if he tries that one again"


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2012)

montage said:


> Excellent! But I wonder how this will work with commentary? "Sir Wiggins had dropped Nibali, Sir Wiggins is looking to win the stage"





thom said:


> More like: "Froome has dropped Sir Wiggins, he's trying to dethrone him from the yellow jersey, but look, Sir Wiggins reaches for his sword and slashes his tyres. What a let down - Froome keeps his head today but no doubt blood will flow if he tries that one again"


Knights always use their first name, so it would be 'Sir Bradley is taking a natural break'!


----------



## Sara_H (29 Dec 2012)

montage said:


> Excellent! But I wonder how this will work with commentary? "Sir Wiggins had dropped Nibali, Sir Wiggins is looking to win the stage"



"On the subject of his new title he admitted: “[Sir] is not something I would like to use in daily life because it would still sit uneasy with me. The only thing I have insisted on is that my wife and children call me Sir at home but other than that everyone is free to call me Bradley!" From the sky press release. 

Congrats to all cyclists honoured.


----------



## mattsr (29 Dec 2012)

steveindenmark said:


> With the state of cycling at the moment I am a little afraid to add my congratulations. We could be saying "What a crook", next year.


 
I very much doubt that will be the case. I don't think anyone who saw Sir Wiggo's passionate denunciation of the Twitter rumour-mongers during the Tour would think he has anything to hide; and his words on the subject on the recent Sky documentary reinforce that view.

It seems a shame that such speculation persists, but I suppose it is inevitable given cycling's unfortunate past.


----------



## Booyaa (29 Dec 2012)

Great news for the cyclists.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2012)

I heard the excellent news about Sir Bradley and Pendleton CBE last night on the radio but didn't know about Kenny and Trott getting OBEs. Meanwhile, let's not forget Sir Chris Hoy, who's worn his title with evident pride since whenever it was he got bonged up.


----------



## al-fresco (29 Dec 2012)

Yeah... pleased for Bradley but I have misgivings about the whole honour system - no one (IMO) should get an honour for doing their job. For example I think that the reason Terry Pratchett deserved a knighthood was because of the way he responded to his Alzheimer's diagnosis and used it to advance the debate on the subject - not because he was a writer. The reward for being a good writer is that people want to read your books. Then there's the 'risk' of giving an honour to a sportsman that is still actively engaged in sport. It does set them up and give the press an excuse to demand that they be stripped of the honour if there's the slightest suggestion of impropriety (not just drugs). In the USA a player can't be inducted into the NFL Hall of Fame until he has been retired for 2 years - I think that has some merit. 

The attitude I admire most is that of people who just say 'No thanks' to a knighthood - of course it's hard to know exactly who they are but I bet that Alan Bennett is one of them.

So - arise Sir Brad and well done. It's not a perfect system but, if you're going to hand out gongs there's a lot worse candidates. (Bruce Forsyth springs immediately to mind.)

Hmm, now that we have 2 cycling knights how about a jousting tournament in the velodrome?


----------



## AndyRM (29 Dec 2012)

mattsr said:


> I very much doubt that will be the case. I don't think anyone who saw Sir Wiggo's passionate denunciation of the Twitter rumour-mongers during the Tour would think he has anything to hide; and his words on the subject on the recent Sky documentary reinforce that view.
> 
> It seems a shame that such speculation persists, but I suppose it is inevitable given cycling's unfortunate past.


 
Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Noodley (29 Dec 2012)

mattsr said:


> It seems a shame that such speculation persists, but I suppose it is inevitable given cycling's unfortunate past.


 
...record in relation to wide-spread doping, which persists within some teams and riders within the sport.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Dec 2012)

He's gone from being one of us to one of them. An OBE would've sufficed but they had to go over the top didn't they! "Sirs" don't win bike races.


----------



## PaulB (29 Dec 2012)

Erm, haven't people forgotten someone here? Hmm? You know, another cyclist who's been bypassed in congratulations on this? Still, as he's only a common Colner, I don't suppose he warrants a congrats, eh?


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Dec 2012)

what piSSes me off about the honours system is it's too bloody easy!

You walk up the queen, get knighted and that's it? What about having to fight an existing knight to the death first... that'd be good.

"...and we're just starting round three of Bradley Wiggins vs Sir Cliff Richard ... Wiggins certainly looks out of place on horseback and Sir Cliff's excellent jousting skills in rounds one and two have really taken Wiggins by surprise! ... It's really looking like Wiggo won't be a knight of the realm after all."


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (29 Dec 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> He's gone from being one of us to one of them. An OBE would've sufficed but they had to go over the top didn't they! "Sirs" don't win bike races.


 
My GP was a Sir (inherited, too). A pleasanter, more down to earth guy you wouldn't want to meet. I also did business with someone for years without ever knowing he was Lord somebody, simply because he used his family name without the Lord bit.


----------



## Steve H (30 Dec 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> "Sirs" don't win bike races.



Sir Chris Hoy has won a few


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Dec 2012)

Steve H said:


> Sir Chris Hoy has won a few


 
Yes but i'm talking about road = proper bike racing here!


----------



## raindog (30 Dec 2012)

I know people who would say "proper bike racing" is track


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Dec 2012)

raindog said:


> I know people who would say "proper bike racing" is track


I know, i'm just trying to start a bit of an argument.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Dec 2012)

PaulB said:


> Erm, haven't people forgotten someone here? Hmm? You know, another cyclist who's been bypassed in congratulations on this? Still, as he's only a common Colner, I don't suppose he warrants a congrats, eh?


 
I've got to know. Who is it please?


----------



## Minotier (30 Dec 2012)

I was woken this morning and presented an OBE. One Boiled Egg!
(Thanks go to Jimmy Greaves for that one)


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've got to know. Who is it please?


Stephen Burke, The Colne Cyclone!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2012)

Minotier said:


> I was woken this morning and presented an OBE. One Boiled Egg!
> (Thanks go to Jimmy Greaves for that one)


Well that certainly beats the OBE that I was presented with in July!


----------



## Paulus (30 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Well that certainly beats the OBE that I was presented with in July!


Prey tell, for what did you get an OBE?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Stephen Burke, The Colne Cyclone!


 

Thanks, now i know! I can honestly say that i've never heard of him, and seeing as he's from Lancashire Radio Lancashire must have decided to ignore his achievement!


----------



## subaqua (30 Dec 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> My GP was a Sir (inherited, too). A pleasanter, more down to earth guy you wouldn't want to meet. I also did business with someone for years without ever knowing he was Lord somebody, simply because he used his family name without the Lord bit.


 
a baronet then. Knighthoods die with you.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Dec 2012)

Anyone read his (wiggins) book My time?? 

I have nearly finished it. Must say it's a good read and very revealing. Especially the section where he spills the beans on the Froome incident @ the Tour. He basically felt that his own team mate was attacking him and there was a serious lack of understanding between the two. He also praises all of his team mates but only shows some slight respect for Froome. 

Wiggins practically tells it as it happened. He seems to refer to the incident, and Froome in general, as an unhappy part of his tour. Maybe i missed something but what came out of the Sky camp was very different. 

For those who haven't read, i thoroughly recommend. I have been reading in bed for four nights now and find it hard to put down.


----------



## tigger (30 Dec 2012)

Excellent, I've got the My Time book so will pick that up next once I've finished Merckx Half Man Half Bike


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Dec 2012)

tigger said:


> Excellent, I've got the My Time book so will pick that up next once I've finished Merckx Half Man Half Bike


I have just ordered that one. Along with david Millars book.


----------



## kedab (30 Dec 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I have just ordered that one. Along with david Millars book.


i've got Millars book, not read it yet. just finished Rough Ride, my goodness that Mr Kimmage doesn't mind upsetting people...and he definitely doesn't like David Millar


----------



## mattsr (30 Dec 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Wiggins practically tells it as it happened. He seems to refer to the incident, and Froome in general, as an unhappy part of his tour. Maybe i missed something but what came out of the Sky camp was very different.


 
I guess you didn't see the Sky documentary series "Road to Glory" which followed the team right through the year including the Tour De France. When Froome made his break and left Wiggo behind, there was some footage of Brailsford and Yates in the team car which left one in no doubt that they weren't happy about it either!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Dec 2012)

kedab said:


> i've got Millars book, not read it yet. just finished Rough Ride, my goodness that Mr Kimmage doesn't mind upsetting people...and he definitely doesn't like David Millar


One thing about Wiggins is he speaks his mind but doesn't go out his way to be a plonker. Some media have painted him as arrogant and disrespectful. I don't think that's the case. He is maybe just a little selfish but so are most who dedicate their life to being the best at their sport, during their time. I actually like how he comes across in his book and in interviews. Seems genuine.


----------



## kedab (30 Dec 2012)

agree with that entirely pedro


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2012)

Paulus said:


> Prey tell, for what did you get an OBE?


Drinking too much beer, getting too fat and not moving around enough! My OBE = O-ne B-ilateral [Pulmonary] E-mbolism!


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Dec 2012)

I agree with you Noodley. It will be a long time before we can confidently say that doping in cycling is in the past. Particularly when you still have people like Bjarne Riis managing cycle teams.

Steve


----------



## PaulB (31 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Drinking too much beer, getting too fat and not moving around enough! My OBE = O-ne B-ilateral [Pulmonary] E-mbolism!


I think you mean Often Been Exhausted.

Me, I'm Mrs. Brannon's Eldest so that's where I get my distinction from.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2012)

PaulB said:


> I think you mean Often Been Exhausted.


I think my problem was not getting exhausted often enough. When I did actually do something, I overdid it and over-exhausted myself!


----------



## alpinecycling (31 Dec 2012)

In a way I sort of wish the precedent hadn't been set with (Sir) Chris Hoy.Without disrespecting Wiggo's achievements at all (I'm a huge fan) I think I'd rather see the knighthoods awarded after retiring from racing.Turning up on the start line with the lads as a knight of the old realm just doesn't seem quite right?Awarding following ending a racing career might have been a better way but once you've done one?Did Bobby Charlton get his when he was still playing-not sure?


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Dec 2012)

award creep, based on a relative recent lack of sporting success followed by a huge glut.

well done Wiggo though, really rather looking forward to le Tour this year.


----------



## andrew_s (31 Dec 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> He's gone from being one of us to one of them. An OBE would've sufficed but they had to go over the top didn't they! "Sirs" don't win bike races.


 It was either "Sir" or nothing.
He was already a CBE from the last olympics, and the next rung on the xBE ladder is KBE, which is (a) a limited edition, and (b) also comes with a "Sir" title.


----------



## johnr (1 Jan 2013)

Will he have to carry a lance?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jan 2013)

johnr said:


> Will he have to carry a lance?


He already said he has won more TDF's than Lance so very possibly!!


----------



## Minotier (1 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Drinking too much beer, getting too fat and not moving around enough! My OBE = O-ne B-ilateral [Pulmonary] E-mbolism!


 
Ouch! I would prefer the boiled egg fella! It seems you have recovered and I wish you a continuous escalation in your ascent to being fit and well.


----------



## oldroadman (1 Jan 2013)

alpinecycling said:


> In a way I sort of wish the precedent hadn't been set with (Sir) Chris Hoy.Without disrespecting Wiggo's achievements at all (I'm a huge fan) I think I'd rather see the knighthoods awarded after retiring from racing.*Turning up on the start line with the lads as a knight of the old realm just doesn't seem quite right*?Awarding following ending a racing career might have been a better way but once you've done one?Did Bobby Charlton get his when he was still playing-not sure?


 
If you accept the honour, you have to accept that there will be a certain amount of urinary extraction from the blokes (or ladies, in Dame Sarah's case). All part of the fun! It's a title, you suffer and dish it out in the same old way, the person is the same. In any case, it's a gift for commentators (Daniel Mangeas at the TdF will have a wonderful time, his interesting pronunciation of Brad's name is fun anyway, now add a "sir" and it will be an entertainment in itself). Whatever next, Lord Wiggins of Maida Vale, maybe, when he stops racing?


----------



## Slaav (1 Jan 2013)

mattsr said:


> I guess you didn't see the Sky documentary series "Road to Glory" which followed the team right through the year including the Tour De France. When Froome made his break and left Wiggo behind, there was some footage of Brailsford and Yates in the team car which left one in no doubt that they weren't happy about it either!


 
Spookily I have it on Sky+ being watched now whilst trawling on here....

There is not much confusion about what actually happened on 'Road to Glory'. Management had NO idea what was going on and gave some pretty explicit orders to behave.

Also, it does seem that there has been a deterioration in their relationship since the TdF and the incident as seen at Olympic TT? Hardly any congrats either way - especially considering how they both did!

This season is going to be very interesting


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jan 2013)

mattsr said:


> I guess you didn't see the Sky documentary series "Road to Glory" which followed the team right through the year including the Tour De France. When Froome made his break and left Wiggo behind, there was some footage of Brailsford and Yates in the team car which left one in no doubt that they weren't happy about it either!


Yeh did catch that Mattsr. Wiggins' book is far more revealing as he goes into several pages about it. He also mentions what they were saying to each other during the climbs. Froome wanting to attack to ensure he beat Nibali and Brad telling him no, but he went anyway. 
Afterwards Wiggins said to the cameras that he gave Froome permission to attack. In the book he said nothing of the sort. He basically says he feared Froome attacking him more than Cadel or Nibali!! 

Will make for an interesting 2013. Froome obviously feels he can beat Bradley up the hills. He will have to near enough match him on time trials though to become Sky's numero uno. 

Anyhoo, Froome is not talked of highly in Wiggins' book and they are team mates! Talk about tension.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jan 2013)

Slaav said:


> Spookily I have it on Sky+ being watched now whilst trawling on here....
> 
> There is not much confusion about what actually happened on 'Road to Glory'. Management had NO idea what was going on and gave some pretty explicit orders to behave.
> 
> ...


Yeh it's funny. In Wiggins' book he lists everyone he owes a great debt to during the Tour. Froome is not one of them. Pretty damning in fact.


----------



## mattsr (1 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Yeh it's funny. In Wiggins' book he lists everyone he owes a great debt to during the Tour. Froome is not one of them. Pretty damning in fact.


 
The book sounds fascinating- just ordered it from Amazon!!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jan 2013)

mattsr said:


> The book sounds fascinating- just ordered it from Amazon!!


Struggled to put it down. 
Two chapters to go. I tend to read in bed so will finish tonight.
I am sure you will enjoy.


----------



## Booyaa (2 Jan 2013)

kedab said:


> i've got Millars book, not read it yet. just finished Rough Ride, my goodness that Mr Kimmage doesn't mind upsetting people...and he definitely doesn't like David Millar


I'm reading Robert Millar's book just now, got Rough Ride and My time to read next.


----------



## montage (3 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Yeh it's funny. In Wiggins' book he lists everyone he owes a great debt to during the Tour. Froome is not one of them. Pretty damning in fact.


 
Does he list other riders?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Jan 2013)

montage said:


> Does he list other riders?


Yeh he mentions 3 or 4 that he is indebted to. Not Froome. He does thank the whole team at the very end of the book but that is just par for the course.


----------



## Noodley (4 Jan 2013)

montage said:


> Does he list other riders?


 
You dinnae get a mention monty, sorry


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Jan 2013)

Noodley said:


> You dinnae get a mention monty, sorry


Not unless you are on twitter with a false name? That way you kind of get mentioned, generically speaking, as Wiggins has lots to say about people/trolls who tweet (usually about doping) hidden behind their computer. 

I am sure he doesn't mention cycle chat though. He does specifically say Twitter.


----------



## thom (4 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Struggled to put it down.
> Two chapters to go. I tend to read in bed so will finish tonight.
> I am sure you will enjoy.


So I'd say the book will make him a decent amount of cash and is understandably written for that but as a book goes, it could be 100 pages of interesting stuff as opposed to nearly 300. It's often aimed at people who don't know much about cycling and need to be introduced to Spring Classics, power meters and the Giro before he can talk about them.
The copy I have was passed to me having been read as a christmas present. I couldn't keep a straight face reading lines about the Vuelta team time trial that can be paraphrased as : " We finished 3rd last because we didn't go fast enough".
I was told it was a probably a bad idea to spend time reading it, after all, we all know he ends up winning the yellow jersey and the Olympics. Its not like in the book something else happens.
Anyway, I shall look at a few parts but can't spend too much time on it now to for fear of risking the piss being taken again ;-)


----------



## mattsr (4 Jan 2013)

thom said:


> So I'd say the book will make him a decent amount of cash and is understandably written for that but as a book goes, it could be 100 pages of interesting stuff as opposed to nearly 300. It's often aimed at people who don't know much about cycling and need to be introduced to Spring Classics, power meters and the Giro before he can talk about them.
> The copy I have was passed to me having been read as a christmas present. I couldn't keep a straight face reading lines about the Vuelta team time trial that can be paraphrased as : " We finished 3rd last because we didn't go fast enough".
> I was told it was a probably a bad idea to spend time reading it, after all, we all know he ends up winning the yellow jersey and the Olympics. Its not like in the book something else happens.
> Anyway, I shall look at a few parts but can't spend too much time on it now to for fear of risking the **** being taken again ;-)


 
Yes, it probably is aimed at people who don't know much about cycling- because since Wiggo won the Tour and then went on to an Olympic Gold a few weeks later, many thousands of people are taking an interest in cycling who never did so before. It is absolutely right that he aims for that readership, rather than producing a book that is simply going to appeal to the long-term fan. At one stage, all of us were new to cycling and didn't know all the ins and outs....even you, Thom.

As for your point about the the fact that "we know what happens", well it's an autobiography, isn't it? Every autobiography I've ever read tends to tell the reader the actual story of the writer's life, if it didn't it would be called a novel.......


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Jan 2013)

thom said:


> So I'd say the book will make him a decent amount of cash and is understandably written for that but as a book goes, it could be 100 pages of interesting stuff as opposed to nearly 300. It's often aimed at people who don't know much about cycling and need to be introduced to Spring Classics, power meters and the Giro before he can talk about them.
> The copy I have was passed to me having been read as a christmas present. I couldn't keep a straight face reading lines about the Vuelta team time trial that can be paraphrased as : " We finished 3rd last because we didn't go fast enough".
> I was told it was a probably a bad idea to spend time reading it, after all, we all know he ends up winning the yellow jersey and the Olympics. Its not like in the book something else happens.
> Anyway, I shall look at a few parts but can't spend too much time on it now to for fear of risking the **** being taken again ;-)


We all have opinions Thom and yours is as valuable as mines i am sure. I enjoyed it. It is basic, yet IMO quite revealing as to his lifestyle and mindset. If it was aimed only at cyclists, the book would of course sell much less. This is his year and he might only ever have one like it. 

Also this is written by a cyclist remember. In that respect it's similar to a footballers autobiography. It's not going to be a work of literary genius. It is going to be full of sport cliches and memories from the author.

Not all athletes posses knowledge of the science behind their equipment and performances. As wiggins confesses himself, he is not a sports science geek, he lets those guys do that job for him so he can concentrate on himself. He does a workout and simply uploads the data to training peaks. From there the coaches analyse and alter his diet/workout accordingly.

In short, if the book seems dumbed down then maybe his understanding of such things is slightly limited and he is writing the book with a layman audience in mind.


----------



## thom (4 Jan 2013)

mattsr said:


> As for your point about the the fact that "we know what happens", well it's an autobiography, isn't it? Every autobiography I've ever read tends to tell the reader the actual story of the writer's life, if it didn't it would be called a novel.......





Pedrosanchezo said:


> In short, if the book seems dumbed down then maybe his understanding of such things is slightly limited and he is writing the book with a layman audience in mind.


 
I'll recant somewhat and say I didn't mean to be too disparaging about it. It is what it is, which is a set piece sports biography for christmas. A very readable take on the past year with lots of low hanging fruit. I probably would read it all but I was trying to recount the amusing scorn of a friend who pinched my Margaret Atwood book which I was finding rather heavy going as she saw my alternative.


----------



## rich p (4 Jan 2013)

I'll give you the value of my highly regarded () opinion when I've read it. My wife bought it for me for Xmas so I have no choice although I wouldn't have bothered otherwise unless Noodley sent me another free copy.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Jan 2013)

I'm now on "The secret race" by Tyler Hamilton & Daniel Coyle.

I am currently ill at the moment so can't actually ride my bike. Have to read about bike riding instead - more specifically doping and then bike riding. Hamilton's account is a very accurate one indeed. Must have a bloody good memory.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Jan 2013)

Finished the Secret race. I have to say that it was a fantastic read. The whole thing revolves around Armstrong but told through the life of Tyler Hamilton.
Coyle (co author) was previously not so keen to tell Hamilton's story, claiming his life was too boring. His life outside of cycling may not glow red hot but, during his racing career, he certainly was part of a very interesting era in cycling. A pretty ugly one but interesting none the less. 
It is obviously slightly bias as it is his point of view. Daniel Coyle though corroborates 99% of what Hamilton claims with his own findings and other witness accounts. 

Another book i thoroughly recommend. Almost a must read actually.


----------



## just jim (8 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Finished the Secret race. I have to say that it was a fantastic read. The whole thing revolves around Armstrong but told through the life of Tyler Hamilton.
> Coyle (co author) was previously not so keen to tell Hamilton's story, claiming his life was too boring. His life outside of cycling may not glow red hot but, during his racing career, he certainly was part of a very interesting era in cycling. A pretty ugly one but interesting none the less.
> It is obviously slightly bias as it is his point of view. Daniel Coyle though corroborates 99% of what Hamilton claims with his own findings and other witness accounts.
> 
> Another book i thoroughly recommend. Almost a must read actually.


 
Yes it is. "Not Normal" and "Glow-time" have now entered my personal-use-only lexicon


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Jan 2013)

just jim said:


> Yes it is. "Not Normal" and "Glow-time" have now entered my personal-use-only lexicon


Weird how he used "not normal" so much when clearly everyone was on it. Especially Lance himself who would (allegedly) be the least "normal".


----------

